# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam baru rembes

## andhikabagusadr

Gan info dong kolam saya rembes setelah semua sudah di aci dan di isi air tetapi belom saya cat water pounding khusus koi.... niatnya mau saya rendem dulu tapi karena rembes airnya abis... apa langsung di cat aja om biar ga rembes lagi? Makasih om 🙏🏼

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andhikabagusadr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

